# For Sale: Customized 20 inch Boys Western Flyer Muscle Bicycle



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello, as the title says. I also have a post in Buy/Sell/Trade (The link being: http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3068) which is the appropriate column; Sorry I posted this here, I know it's in the wrong place, but I figured it'd be good to mention it here too. I will consider trades, preferably for Balloon tire tank bicycle parts or an old cruiser with the same value; or will consider any offers made. It's not a perfect little bicycle (I built it myself, including the stick shift) but it's a pretty fun little three speed and would be great for a kid. The rear hub is a Shimano 333, the sporcket and bars are Krate parts, and the tires and paint are brand new. As to a cash price, please make me an offer. I don't think I will ship this one. Feel free to post, pm, (or email me anytime at: Chrissyg94@aol.com ). I will post a picture below, and will be happy to post more at request. Thanks!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 29, 2008)

Parting this bike out. Selling the mag sprocket and hangbars- I was told they are from '68 Krate.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 29, 2008)

Seat and Handlebar assemblies sold...


----------

